# Older Bachmann Climax Owner's Manual



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi gang; just a quick question; I purchased an older Climax from fleabay, and it didn't come with the owner's manual. I would sure like to find one, or have a copy of one. Any ideas? I've been googling for three days now and haven't even gotten close! What I need to know is how to remove the trucks so I may check them out as this guy doesn't move when I put her on the test track...no hum, no lights, no nothin'! It's like the main power isn't being sent through the contact 'shoes' to where ever it goes for distribution. Any help would be hot. Thanks in advance. Jeff PS: there isn't anything on here either, as far as I can find out. Maybe I'm not searching right...


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The manual is down at bottom of the page.....
* http://4largescale.com/trains/P1.htm *


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a early Cimax and it doesn't have pickup shoes but instead all 8 wheels are pickups. 
Did you check behind the smoke box door. There is a 3 position switch and one is for off. Could this be the problem since everything is dead?


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

wow, thanks for the quick answers, guys...I seem to remember the switch behind the smoke box door, but thought it was for the smoke unit. I'll give that a try. LOL, the 'shoes' I was referring to were the crescents between the frame and the trucks for continuity...I just couldn't remember right then what George Schreyer called them; Yeah, I knew the wheels were the pick up points, laughing at my old age memory...must be a bit of CRS (can't remember sh#t!) commonly called 'old timer's disease'. I'm headed over to the website now for the manual...drat! now I'll be late getting to bed! LOL. thanks again, Jeff


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bless you, Dean and Todd...I think I got every thing I need to get started on my Climax. The K 27 is mostly finished and I will attempt to post vids or pics when I get a bit smarter! Ha ha. Jeff


----------

